# Which is the rarer of the two?



## keith kodish (Jul 26, 2017)

Lucky enough to have a 36? Emblem Greyhound, and now a 36 Pierce. No idea which is rarer????














Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## carlitos60 (Jul 26, 2017)

I'm a PIERCE Guy,,,,,,But, The EMBLEM's Chain Ring Looks Way Better!!!
They are Both Rare Enough!


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 26, 2017)

Two rare bikes right there, love them both!


----------



## keith kodish (Jul 26, 2017)

carlitos60 said:


> I'm a PIERCE Guy,,,,,,But, The EMBLEM's Chain Ring Looks Way Better!!!
> They are Both Rare Enough!



Fluted crank on the Emblem. Emblem built the Pierce's. Lot of really cool stuff about the breed.

Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Jul 26, 2017)

rollfaster said:


> Two rare bikes right there, love them both!



But aren`t they both basically the same bike manufactured in the same factory at Angola, NY.? Aside from the different chain ring. Emblem bought Pierce formerly of Buffalo in the teens.                                      As our friend above said, both are Rare Bikes.  But, since you asked, I`d say Pierce outranks the other, because it has the name and the cooler badge- but both Great Looking Bikes....-----Cowboy


----------



## Rust_Trader (Jul 26, 2017)

That pierce came standard with a tomahawk gooseneck. Rad


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Jul 26, 2017)

Rust_Trader said:


> That pierce came standard with a tomahawk gooseneck. Rad



I missed that. I had one of those one time- somebody tricked me out of it... -------Cowboy


----------



## keith kodish (Jul 27, 2017)

Anyone have pix of an original paint Pierce of this model? I know the original paint was maroon,pin striping I'm unsure of.

Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## bricycle (Jul 27, 2017)

I would say the Greyhound. Both Great finds!!!


----------



## keith kodish (Jul 27, 2017)

Anyone have original condition bikes of either the Pierce or Emblem they could post?

Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## keith kodish (Aug 16, 2017)

Bump. Still need intel so i can bring the Pierce back to some semblance of "stock". I know the paint was originally maroon,ad says fat chrome mudguards,MacCauleys?

Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## joseph mesi (Jun 2, 2018)

Would you be willing to sell the emblem/ Greyhound?


----------

